# wood under rubber roofing rotted



## lnovander (Apr 29, 2011)

Is there anyone that can give a little insight into what is involved in fixing this problem? The wood is just rotted under the antenna about a foot all the way around it and down to the edge of the roof


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

There are many threads talking about this already - do a search for "roof repair"

Good luck.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

do the search and post some pictures, maybe some one can help. need more info.:10220:


----------



## roofingpreston (Aug 22, 2011)

I think you should post some pictures here to check out how serious the damages are and hope i can also give you some tips.


----------



## Mark William (Jun 17, 2021)

Can You Post Some Pictures ? So That It Became Easy To Understand Your Problems With your Roof And we Became Able to Help You To Fix Your Roofing Problems.


----------



## Jennifer Morgon (Dec 24, 2015)

To check the level of damage in a roof, some pictures are required. According to the area where you live, you can get answers to solve this issue.


----------

